# EOS R3 DR at PTP - as good as R5, but noise reduction throughout



## Joules (Dec 10, 2021)

I just spotted the R3 on the list at Photons to Photos:



Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting



Looks like it has virtually identical DR compared with the EOS R5. However, unlike the R5, noise reduction is now baked in across the whole ISO range, not just at the very low end.

I would love to have some note from Canon about what they are baking into theses RAWs. Probably won't be eating stars like Sonys do, otherwise I doubt they would have it on in high ISO pictures.

Anyway, looks like people dreading the stacked sensor for a potential loss in DR can be relieved and those that thought the larger pixels would give them an advantage over the R5 can be convinced otherwise.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 10, 2021)

The Dynamic Range Shadow Improvement plots are even more informative. They tell you where the output is iso invariant - whether it costs dynamic range and noise if you underexpose and then increase exposure in post. The results are very interesting. In manual shutter mode, the R5 is very clean from iso 800 to about 40-50k, whereas the R3 from 1270 to 100k, and don't set either at iso 300.
https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR_Shadow.htm And pretty much the same in electronic shutter.
The noise behaviour is very much what we guessed from discussions in another thread https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/dxomark-concludes-that-the-canon-eos-r3-is-the-‘best-low-light-performer’.41086/page-4#post-919568


----------



## docsmith (Dec 10, 2021)

Joules said:


> Looks like it has virtually identical DR compared with the EOS R5. However, unlike the R5, noise reduction is now baked in across the whole ISO range, not just at the very low end.


What makes you think that noise reduction is baked in?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2021)

docsmith said:


> What makes you think that noise reduction is baked in?


That’s what the downward pointing triangle symbol indicates on Bill Claff’s plots.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks....I've looked at those 100 times and not fully appreciated that the R5 has NR baked into the RAW file at ISOs 800 and lower. Looks like, at least for the cameras I looked at for Canon, this started with the 1Dx III/R5/R6 (at different ISOs). Now the R3 has it the entire range.


----------

